# What does everybody do for a living???



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

What does everybody do for a living?  How long have you been at your job and approximately how many hours a week do you work.  I help run the family monument company(tombstones)..I work about 35 hours a week and I've been at it for 3 years...


----------



## hammer (Aug 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What does everybody do for a living?  How long have you been at your job and approximately how many hours a week do you work.  I help run the family monument company(tombstones)..I work about 35 hours a week and I've been at it for 3 years...


That would explain your car vs. tombstone incident...;-)

I'm in IT (software test engineer).  Fortunately, I keep pretty normal hours (40 - 45 with occasional weekend "on call" support) and I can also do work from home as long as I can connect to the office.  I've been in my current job for over 7 years and have been in this line of work for around 15 years.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2007)

Investment analyst- private equity. We advise pension plans, endowments/foundations, that sort of thing. Been at it for about 2.5 years.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 29, 2007)

hammer said:


> That would explain your car vs. tombstone incident...;-)
> 
> I'm in IT (software test engineer).  Fortunately, I keep pretty normal hours (40 - 45 with occasional weekend "on call" support) and I can also do work from home as long as I can connect to the office.  I've been in my current job for over 7 years and have been in this line of work for around 15 years.



Weird...

I have been with my company for 8 years now.  The first 7 were spent as a corporate trainer.  This past year I made the switch to application quality assurance.  No engineering but I run and develop test plans.  A big factor in me switching department was the ability to work from home.  I try not to abuse the privilege.  But during ski season, when coaching lax, and now with a 4 week old is when I take advantage of the privilege.  When I do commute it takes me 50 mins to 1 hr.  I never work more than a 40 hr week.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 29, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I split atoms and make electricity ..



Seabrook?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 29, 2007)

Graphic Designer in a technology research company in Cambridge. Been there 6 years. 40 hrs, work from home at least once a week, especially on race nights.

I oculd make a little more or find something a little closer to home, but I get 4 weeks vacation, 10 personal/sick days, and 2 summer days. It'd be hard to find that kind of time off anywhere else.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> 2 summer days



You didn't negotiate correctly. Should have went for 3 winter days... 

IT here, 9 years, 11 at same employer.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a captain for a Houston based airline but I'm based in Newark, NJ.  I'm usually on for 4 days and off for 3 or 4 days.  Though if I bid my schedule right I could sometimes end up with a 7 to 11 day off stretch between the end of the month and the beginning of the next, which I'll try to do during the winter.  Last season I got a lot of skiing in, once it finally got cold, by skiing almost every weekday I had off, and the occasional weekend with the family (the wife does IT M-F).  Probably on duty about 30-35 hours a week.  Away from home about 75-90 hours a week.  And fly about 20 hours in a week.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2007)

In the summer I run my lawn buissness.  I have around 15 full time clients.  Have been doing this since I was 10, seriously since 16, so 11 or 5 years.  In the winter I go to school and work part time in a ski shop.  Around 25-30 hrs depending on the week.

As soon as I'm done with college I am going to go into law enforcement.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 29, 2007)

Self-employed veterinarian. Been at it for 25 years, 20 in my own practice. Typically work 32-35 hours a week.


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, no car guys, looks like I'm it. I'm a General Sales Manager for a car dealership. Been in the biz 17 years, 10 years at my current postion. Work 55 hrs per week. Prior to this I taught skiing full time at Smugglers Notch.Alot more fun teaching skiing for a living but the $$$$ stinks.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2007)

Software/Test technician here.  Been doing this job for 8 years or so, been with the same company for about 10.  I work 40 hours a week, sometimes a bit of OT if needed.  In the winter I also work part-time as a liftie at the local ski area.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 29, 2007)

15 years same job technical  Sales.   Can't be more vague.  At least  55 hours a week.

 Associate pot stirrer to jim.


----------



## hammer (Aug 29, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Weird...
> 
> I have been with my company for 8 years now.  The first 7 were spent as a corporate trainer.  This past year I made the switch to application quality assurance.  No engineering but I run and develop test plans.  A big factor in me switching department was the ability to work from home.  I try not to abuse the privilege.  But during ski season, when coaching lax, and now with a 4 week old is when I take advantage of the privilege.  When I do commute it takes me 50 mins to 1 hr.  I never work more than a 40 hr week.


I don't want to abuse it either...during the school year, though, I routinely bring my laptop home, do a few hours of work from home before/after my daughter goes off to school, and show up in the office later in the morning.  Still manage to get work done and I don't have to deal with rush hour traffic.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 29, 2007)

hammer said:


> I don't want to abuse it either...during the school year, though, I routinely bring my laptop home, do a few hours of work from home before/after my daughter goes off to school, and show up in the office later in the morning.  Still manage to get work done and I don't have to deal with rush hour traffic.



I've had a few of those days too.  Its nice to miss the rush hour.  I like to leave early and log in from home for a few hours to wrap up the day.  I always bring my PC home just in case.  My boss is cool in that I can e-mail her the morning of a "work from home" day and she doesn't get cranky.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a pimp.

work in retail actually.  nothing exciting.  a planner for a small clothing company.


----------



## hammer (Aug 29, 2007)

Bob R said:


> 15 years same job technical  Sales.   Can't be more vague.  At least  55 hours a week.
> 
> Associate pot stirrer to jim.


I know that your commute is longer than mine...have you been commuting all that distance for 15 years?

If you have any time-management tips please pass those along as well...


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 29, 2007)

Own a hearing healthcare practice.  Owned for past 4 years work about 35 hrs week


on a side note was an f&I guy in the car business for about 10 years where i worked about 60 hrs week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> You didn't negotiate correctly. Should have went for 3 winter days...
> 
> IT here, 9 years, 11 at same employer.



Plus you make major loot running AZ.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 29, 2007)

hammer said:


> I know that your commute is longer than mine...have you been commuting all that distance for 15 years?
> 
> If you have any time-management tips please pass those along as well...



Ya  15 years of the Boston cummute.


1 hour in 1.5 home.  I don't sleep much.  After kids sports at night I crash, but seriously I have a regement or I can't do it. I do a little every night so I can go away all winter on fridays.  Not to mention my wife  works full time as well.  She is a Saint don't tell her though.:-D


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Plus you make major loot running AZ.



Riiiight.... That too... :roll:


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2007)

I encrypt data in large databases to protect your credit card information..

Today we encrypted 20,000,000,000 rows of data...


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 29, 2007)

I ski.  it's tough. Sometimes I have to ski when its dark out.  Sometimes, its cold.  There are sometimes when its cold and dark.  It seems to take a lot of my time.  Through the summers, only 40-60 hours a week. From September to May, its averaging 75+  I don't mind.  A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.  Cept, the wifey ain't to excited when i have a really tough day at the office, and had to ski all day, with no breaks.  That's the worse.  No shoulder to cry on after a tough day.  Man.


----------



## playoutside (Aug 29, 2007)

IT consulting, mostly in financial services


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2007)

dmc said:


> I encrypt data in large databases to protect your credit card information..
> 
> Today we encrypted 20,000,000,000 rows of data...



And I work anywhere between 30 to 50 hours a week...
Which is really starting to tax me..  But the deals are big and I'm well compensated...  And I've been busting my ass all summer so this winter...  I RIDE!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2007)

I sell gourmet meats, wild game and mushrooms to four and five star restaurants in Southern Maine, New Hampshire Coast, the North Shore of Boston and the Berkshires. The company I work for caries the highest quality products in this catagory in the country - think Kobe Beef.

Typically about 50+ hours a week time on task, though I work from home, so the hours are somewhat up to me.  About ten of those hours are at night after 8 with a beer in hand researching possible future accounts.

I've been at about 4 months now and it has been a welcome change as I used to be on the purchasing end working hotels, restaurants and resorts.  I still moonlight once a month bartending at a Marriott to keep my hotel discount alive.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

dmc said:


> And I work anywhere between 30 to 50 hours a week...
> Which is really starting to tax me..  But the deals are big and I'm well compensated...  And I've been busting my ass all summer so this winter...  I RIDE!!!!!





30-50 hours a week is pretty normal..I'm glad I didn't get a job after college on Wall Street..I'd still probably be at work right now..


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a lowly auto mechanic. 50-55 hrs aweek in summer, 40 in winter. Been at the same shop since 1981. God that makes me feel old to say that! I still enjoy fixing things but the daily grind is getting pretty old!


----------



## jimskime (Aug 29, 2007)

Self employed CPA for way too many years. Keep my office open Thursday through Sunday during the winter months. You can imagine where I am Mon-Wed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> I'm a lowly auto mechanic. 50-55 hrs aweek in summer, 40 in winter. Been at the same shop since 1981. God that makes me feel old to say that! I still enjoy fixing things but the daily grind is getting pretty old!





I wouldn't call that lowly..with labor rates being 60+ dollars an hour..


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2007)

The mechanics DO NOT make anywhere near the shop rate. You are lucky if you can make close to one third of the shop rate. Also, how many of you have to supply all of your tools to work with? I spend a lot of my wages on tools just to keep up with the new vehicles.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet! jimskime can do my taxes and Terry can fix my car! I'll pay you in lift tickets...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2007)

IT Security here, been working at my job for a full 3 days and averaging 9 hours a day  My boss has already started working on our new schedule and he wants me to work 12.5 hours per day alternating between Thursday-Sunday one week, Friday-Sunday the next. Gonna be lonely on those empty slopes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

Terry said:


> The mechanics DO NOT make anywhere near the shop rate. You are lucky if you can make close to one third of the shop rate. Also, how many of you have to supply all of your tools to work with? I spend a lot of my wages on tools just to keep up with the new vehicles.



Well if it sucks that bad do something else or open your own shop..lol


----------



## snoseek (Aug 29, 2007)

chef at a private club. been in private clubs for 5 years, before that resorts and hotels along with some traditional restaurants for many years. folks move around alot, if you stay over five years its a  negative career move imo. i take winters off to ski.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 29, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I sell gourmet meats, wild game and mushrooms to four and five star restaurants in Southern Maine, New Hampshire Coast, the North Shore of Boston and the Berkshires. The company I work for caries the highest quality products in this catagory in the country - think Kobe Beef.
> 
> Typically about 50+ hours a week time on task, though I work from home, so the hours are somewhat up to me.  About ten of those hours are at night after 8 with a beer in hand researching possible future accounts.
> 
> I've been at about 4 months now and it has been a welcome change as I used to be on the purchasing end working hotels, restaurants and resorts.  I still moonlight once a month bartending at a Marriott to keep my hotel discount alive.



mmmmm kobe.


----------



## Terry (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well if it sucks that bad do something else or open your own shop..lol



I didn't say it sucked. I am just saying that I am definately not getting rich doing it. I still enjoy what I am doing and will do it untill I start to dread going to work. When that time comes, it will be time for a change.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Aug 30, 2007)

I used to project manage graphic and way-finding programs for hotels and office buildings, but I pulled off a career change recently (hence not too many posts this summer). 

I now work with a major financial company where on the personal side I help people send their kids to school, plan for retirement, and protect their assets.

On the business end I can help companies provide better benefits for their employees and save money on taxes.  

Its been a major change in my life, but I feel the work I do now is far more significant than what I was doing before.


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am a web developer at a big company. I currently develop internal web applications and spend a ton of time online trying to stay up to date with the latest and greatest technologies and techniques.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I split atoms and make electricity ..



Do you have to pay Maine income tax? Seems like you could save a few bucks by crossing the border.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 30, 2007)

Physicist, hoping to retire and patrol if wife's company get sold.  400 hours of vacation and hoping to use some up this winter again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2007)

Puck it said:


> Physicist, hoping to retire and patrol if wife's company get sold.  400 hours of vacation and hoping to use some up this winter again.



400 hours of vacation !?!


I am in the WRONG business, lol


----------



## Puck it (Aug 30, 2007)

Vaca carries over up to 400 hours max. I get 25 days a year total.  I am also on con calls at midnight to 1Am with Asia.  I get called 24 7 even on the slopes from all over the world.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Aug 30, 2007)

I work at a grocery store in the summer and on weekends from September-November and April-June (got to save ski/hockey season.) Oh, I'm also a high school student during the year. Almost forgot about that one.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2007)

See New Member Intro's thread.


*sigh*

For the lazy ones: I am a research engineer and work managing projects for a division of a commercial and industrial property insurance company that functions as a third party testing and certification service for fire protection systems and components.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> See New Member Intro's thread.
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> ...



Huh...you learn something new everyday.

I thought you were a pimp.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I am originally from Milton, Ma, but i joined the Marines out of high school. So I'm stationed at Camp Pendleton where I am a data network specialist. Cisco routers, switches, voip, firewalls, servers, you name it and I've set it up or ran it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> Well I am originally from Milton, Ma, but i joined the Marines out of high school. So I'm stationed at Camp Pendleton where I am a data network specialist. Cisco routers, switches, voip, firewalls, servers, you name it and I've set it up or ran it.


What do you think of that part of California?  I've never lived there, but the few times I visited I thought that the coastal area north of San Diego was pretty nice...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow  .. your just a fountain of wisdom here. Does that come from all the years of life experience you have on the plant or did you get that knowledge from a course in college? Now if your a vet I will have a tad more respect for you but otherwise ... lets have a little more respect cheesehead or have you been grilled to much already in your young life?





I was just stating my my opinion...:uzi:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2007)

hammer said:


> What do you think of that part of California?  I've never lived there, but the few times I visited I thought that the coastal area north of San Diego was pretty nice...



The climate is awesome, almost always between 60-80 degrees any given time of the year. Never humid. Although I'm in the desert right now for training, where its 110+ everyday.

The people are really fake though. If your from socal, sorry to offend you but just stating an observation that alot of my friends would agree to as well


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Huh...you learn something new everyday.
> 
> I thought you were a pimp.



Engineering is his day job.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What and move out of the state where " The way life should be" .. no way :lol:



And you'd have to change your user name! OldsnowboarderNH, just doesn't have the same ring. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow  .. your just a fountain of wisdom here. Does that come from all the years of life experience you have on the plant or did you get that knowledge from a course in college? Now if your a vet I will have a tad more respect for you but otherwise ... lets have a little more respect cheesehead or have you been grilled to much already in your young life?



Jerry's protective of his fellow Mainers.  Jerry and Terry are both good people.

Jerry looks after me like the son he never had.



And by "son" I really mean "retarded pet monkey."


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought Jerry already had a retarded pet monkey.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 30, 2007)

My company helps companies clean/enhance their master customer lists by running it through our immense knowledgebase (with personal info on YOU) so they can better reach you during dinner time or by junk mail.
I work around 30-40hrs/week and sometimes it's really slow, others mad busy. 
In a week I'll be going homebased for good (as is most of the building). When that happens... we'll see how it goes. Been here 6 years.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> My company helps companies clean/enhance their master customer lists by running it through our immense knowledgebase (with personal info on YOU) so they can better reach you during dinner time or by junk mail.



Can I get you to delete my file?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> See this where maturity gives rise to wisdom .. sometimes you shouldn't say what your thinking because just maybe nobody cares about what your opinion is ....




Not sure if that's really wise or mature....

Just saying....


----------



## JimG. (Aug 30, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Not sure if that's really wise or mature....
> 
> Just saying....



Not necessarily relative to this thread, but there are definitely some opinions that are better left unspoken.

Just because you have a right to make an ass of yourself here in America doesn't mean you should.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 30, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Not necessarily relative to this thread, but there are definitely some opinions that are better left unspoken.
> 
> Just because you have a right to make an ass of yourself here in America doesn't mean you should.




OK, this I understand and agree with.  I just took issue with telling Cheesy people didn't care about his opinions.  I mean, we're all posting here presumably because we have a level of interest in what others have to say.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Amen brother .. but I do have to say there has been a noticeable increase in the total post count since GrilledSteezeSandwinch has come on board.



I enjoy his enthusiasm.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> My company helps companies clean/enhance their master customer lists by running it through our immense knowledgebase (with personal info on YOU) so they can better reach you during dinner time or by junk mail.


You just reminded me...I need to make sure that my name and address are on the do not call/send junk mail lists.

Sorry if this goes against what you do...nothing personal.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If your opinion is mean spirited then I am not interested in knowing it ...



I thought Fromage's post was edgy-funny.  Nice?  No.  But, not over the top mean-spirited....And, in light of his many enthusiastic posts, I took it with a grain of salt.  I seriously doubt he meant to offend anyone.  

I'm not sure why I'm talking for him, though.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I thought Fromage's post was edgy-funny.  Nice?  No.  But, not over the top mean-spirited....And, in light of his many enthusiastic posts, I took it with a grain of salt.  I seriously doubt he meant to offend anyone.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm talking for him, though.  I'll shut up now.



That's a pretty sexy avatar you got there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> See this where maturity gives rise to wisdom .. sometimes you shouldn't say what your thinking because just maybe nobody cares about what your opinion is ....




Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah:uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Amen brother .. but I do have to say there has been a noticeable increase in the total post count since GrilledSteezeSandwinch has come on board.



Of course..I'm good for ratings..same with on PASR...the few days I don't post over there..it slows down considerably..


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Of course..I'm good for ratings..same with on PASR...the few days I don't post over there..it slows down considerably..



Yeah....




GSS is a great guy.




Just ask him, he'll tell ya.  :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Of course..I'm good for ratings..same with on PASR...the few days I don't post over there..it slows down considerably..



_You _must indeed be the key to success of all message boards! :idea:

Seriously though, it's nice to have a new enthusiastic poster. And activity is indeed viral. There are days when the mods and I bump a lot of posts or start new threads and the overall activity increase is noticeable. Nobody want to post to a slow board...

With that said, I appreciate active posters and topic starters like GSS and HPD. Keep going guys!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> Yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah..I'm pretty much the best person in the world to ski with..O.K. time to think up some new topics..


----------



## skidbump (Aug 30, 2007)

I water plants at Home depot 10-15 hours a week and got a couple gardening gigs for another maybe 10 hours a week.Also do some vonage installs for a few hours a week.I used to work in telecommunications field but after getting laid off after 20 yrs i decided it wasnt worth the stress anymore.Wife made same as me and said to do what I am doing now.Hoping to work as a instructor this winter at Belleayre.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 30, 2007)

Jerry. time to hit ignore.  I did.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 30, 2007)

skidbump said:


> Hoping to work as a instructor this winter at Belleayre.



If you do I'll see you there, I'll be skiing there a lot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have thought about it and you're right. You are entitled to express your opinion no matter how thought less and insensitive they might be at times. It is probably more of a generational gap kind of understanding issue between us.




everyone's entitled to an opinion, but even though I don't know Terry, I took offense to steeze's comment as well.  

I wouldn't necessarily call it a generational gap kind of understanding issue either.  Common sense 101 states, you don't criticize someone's professional choices when they've been working hard at it for as long as Terry has.

No offense steeze, but the third grade called and wants their post back.  It was pretty immature


----------



## Terry (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't have a problem with his post except that he goes by the general perception that us mechanics are getting rediculously rich and screwing the general public. Most mechanics that I know are hard working, honest, dependable and inteligent people that get stereotyped the wrong way. That is the way that most people see this profession and don't realize the comitment in training and  equipment that go with this business. There the rant is over for tonight! Actually I think that mechanics get as bad a rap as lawyers! lol:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2007)

It depends if you go to your local mechanic or your car dealer. If you get it dealer serviced then you can't not help but wonder where your money is going

And before anyone else feels the need to throw it out there, i know its a double negative


----------



## roark (Aug 30, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> It depends if you go to your local mechanic or your car dealer. If you get it dealer serviced then you can't not help but wonder where your money is going



Keep in mind your dealer is probably getting at least 2/3 the hourly charged. Plus the markup on parts.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Aug 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> I don't have a problem with his post except that he goes by the general perception that us mechanics are getting rediculously rich and screwing the general public. Most mechanics that I know are hard working, honest, dependable and inteligent people that get stereotyped the wrong way. That is the way that most people see this profession and don't realize the comitment in training and  equipment that go with this business. There the rant is over for tonight! Actually I think that mechanics get as bad a rap as lawyers! lol:



Terry, I understand completely, I do financial services, and everyone thinks I'm pulling socks over their eyes when I talk about insuring them as the first step in a sound financial planning process.  Yes investments are sexy, but they also involve risk and taxes.  Retirement plans, while they avoid taxes in certain situations involve restrictions and lack real liquidity, unless your over 59-1/2.  But insuring yourself against loss and letting money grow in an insurance plan is somehow "un-attractive" 
Leon Hess (he owned a couple of gas stations and a little green football team) said that real-estate and whole life insurance is how you build generational wealth, judging from his multi-billion dollar estate upon his death I'll take his word for it..

About 30% of my own income is spent on self-promotion and education (about 12-18 hours a week in classes discussing everything from insurance to wealth management) and the best part is people think we're robbing them, when in-turn its themselves and their families they are really paying in the end.

Sorry guys Terry got me a little fired up over here........game on!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it a generational gap kind of understanding issue either.  Common sense 101 states, you don't criticize someone's professional choices when they've been working hard at it for as long as Terry has.




I didn't criticize it...He said his profession is lowly.  I claimed that mechanics make mad loot$$$$$$ which I always believed..especially because I personally know people in that industry and what their wages are.  He claimed that the shop takes 2/3 of the revenue he brings in yet he still needs to buy his own tools constantly...then I replied..that sucks..like I would to a friend who complains about his job..then said..maybe open you're own shop...due to the entrepreunal spirit of America..and not making your boss rich..Sorry for an offensive post..I didn't mean it that way..should posts on a ski forum be carefully scripted???  Probably...but for me I just type a reply and press submit..:smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

Terry said:


> I don't have a problem with his post except that he goes by the general perception that us mechanics are getting rediculously rich and screwing the general public. Most mechanics that I know are hard working, honest, dependable and inteligent people that get stereotyped the wrong way. That is the way that most people see this profession and don't realize the comitment in training and  equipment that go with this business. There the rant is over for tonight! Actually I think that mechanics get as bad a rap as lawyers! lol:



I get plenty of customers in my field who think I'm taking advantage of customers in a time of need.  I guess people are like that with mechanics due to the sticker shock and urgency.  Plus it's 2007 and prices have gone up a ton..The fact is, in reality, a $60 an hour labor rate isn't that horrible..especially since Plumbers and Lawyers charge even more.  It's the same with 70 dollar lift tickets..it sucks but it's reality..we all need to make money to ski so we need to charge more...ahhhh


----------



## trtaylor (Aug 30, 2007)

I work for a small agri-business software company headquartered out of Atlanta. I work out of the house, which is cool. 

We have our own shrink wrapped products and also do contract development for companies like John Deere and DuPont. I do some traveling, but quite a bit less than I used to.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 31, 2007)

Terry said:


> Actually I think that mechanics get as bad a rap as lawyers! lol:



:-D

I mostly agree....  But, there might be a slight difference.  I think people deep down know mechanics are doing a real service for them (though they might wonder if they can trust their mechanic).  I think there are plenty of people who think lawyers are a drain on society (though they probably trust their lawyer).

OK, I guess I've outed myself.  I'm a lawyer.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Aug 31, 2007)

View attachment 862


Marc said:


> That's a pretty sexy avatar you got there.



LMAO reminds me of the saying "Where the Men are Men and the Sheep are Frightened"

BTW are you one of the sheep judges this weekend at the Woodstock fair?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

Terry I have mechanic sort of question that I would love help with and would pay you to fix

 My Truck head  lights always seem to point up. I think its the design of the Montero sport. Look like I have my high beams on all the time. Any way to get different headligs,. put a deflector over the head light anything.Custom is fine. I get people angry every time I drive at night.  I see that other Montero owner have same issue. Design flaw.  Is there a way around this?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Terry I have mechanic sort of question that I would love help with and would pay you to fix
> 
> My Truck head  lights always seem to point up. I think its the design of the Montero sport. Look like I have my high beams on all the time. Any way to get different headligs,. put a deflector over the head light anything.Custom is fine. I get people angry every time I drive at night.  I see that other Montero owner have same issue. Design flaw.  Is there a way around this?



I'm not a mechanic, but I know most headlights can be adjusted with a couple turns of a screw. Have you taken close look at them on the inside?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

Not me but  ,Ya my mechanic said he did not see an adjustment. I'm get confused on which end of a screw driver to use.  I 'm not sure if he was just giving me the run around.  All the montero sports seem to have the back end  ride low and the lights point up even more.  I  had new  shocks done once thinking that migth help it did not.  Thanks for the reply though, gives me hope. Terry bring a screw driver and I'll bring lager.


----------



## Marc (Aug 31, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> View attachment 862
> 
> 
> LMAO reminds me of the saying "Where the Men are Men and the Sheep are Frightened"
> ...



I'm actually not, due to the court order...



Are you coming up for it?  I'm going to be there selling ice cream on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2007)

uphillklimber said:


> I am a builder, used to swing the hammer, now I squeeze the trigger.


Is business better, worse, or about the same right now?

Glad I don't have/want to sell my house...


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm a quality control technician for a road maintenance company in western MA.  I have a PE in Civil engineering and have been with the same employer for 6 years in October.  Mostly I test hot mix asphalt produced at any of our 5 plants, but I can get called on do do field QC work behind the paver, drive a front-end loader, operate a mobile mixing mill, and most recently I became the back-up asphalt plant operator for our facility in northeast CT.  On top of that I'm the safety officer for the two southern New England asphalt plants (1 in CT, 1 in RI).  I average about 70 hours a week during peak paving season, June - October, and this includes my average commute of 1.5 hours each way.  I'm usually up by 3:30am, on the road by 4, and home by 5 or 6pm.  Like BobR I don't sleep much, 4-6 hours a night once I get the kids in bed.  On top of that I work overtime for free and need an act of congress to take vacations anytime between May and October.  A big perk is the company pickup.  Gas, tires, insurance, repairs - it all covered.

The winter is a different story though.  From mid-December to early April I work a reduced schedule of 4-10 hour days a week, but the boss lets me count the commuting time towards the 40.  Plus I can use a little "saved time" here and there.
Smitty


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 31, 2007)

I bag groceries. 40 hours mid May to mid Sept, 20-25 hours the rest of the year. It's great with a flexible schedule and pretty much unlimited time off. I have degrees in Digital Media and Computer Science so at some point I will get a job as a Web Developer but probably not until after this ski season.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> I bag groceries. 40 hours mid May to mid Sept, 20-25 hours the rest of the year. It's great with a flexible schedule and pretty much unlimited time off. I have degrees in Digital Media and Computer Science so at some point I will get a job as a Web Developer but probably not until after this ski season.





You said that last year:wink:  

good for you.:beer:


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 31, 2007)

The more I think about 9-5, Mon-Fri, the less I want to do it.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 31, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> The more I think about 9-5, Mon-Fri, the less I want to do it.




I don't know anyone who works 9 to 5. Maybe insurance or banking. I'm a 6.15 am to 5.30pm guy. If you can get 9 to 5 and make a nickle take it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I don't know anyone who works 9 to 5. Maybe insurance or banking. I'm a 6.15 am to 5.30pm guy. If you can get 9 to 5 and make a nickle take it.



Yeah most people have to be at work before 9:00AM..


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 31, 2007)

chicken choker.  Try to avoid the talons.


----------



## ckofer (Aug 31, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Terry I have mechanic sort of question that I would love help with and would pay you to fix
> 
> My Truck head  lights always seem to point up. I think its the design of the Montero sport. Look like I have my high beams on all the time. Any way to get different headligs,. put a deflector over the head light anything.Custom is fine. I get people angry every time I drive at night.  I see that other Montero owner have same issue. Design flaw.  Is there a way around this?



That's easy, put taller tires on the back.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm actually not, due to the court order...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you coming up for it?  I'm going to be there selling ice cream on Saturday afternoon.




No but my current "live-in-sleeps-in-the-same-bed-with-me-ex-girlfriend" will be up there (Dont' ask its a  long story).  She grew up in Pomfret.  I was there last year, Interesting with all of the livestock, kennel corn, and funnel cake it was fun even for a Long Island guy.  Before that, the last country fair I went to on scale with Woodstock was out in Missouri.  Being from LI and away from the influence of NYC its eye-opening to what goes on in the rest of the country, ya know, besides skiing.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 1, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I don't know anyone who works 9 to 5. Maybe insurance or banking. I'm a 6.15 am to 5.30pm guy. If you can get 9 to 5 and make a nickle take it.



as one in the know, guys that have insurance in their repertoire... rarely work 9-5


----------



## roark (Sep 1, 2007)

wintersyndrome said:


> as one in the know, guys that have insurance in their repertoire... rarely work 9-5


Sure the agents, adjusters, etc. 

Number crunchers work BobR hours...:roll:


----------



## teachski (Sep 1, 2007)

Most of you owe me, or somone like me, thanks.  If it wasn't for us, most of you wouldn't be where you are now.  I am a TEACHER.  Sure, I don't make a lot of money, but that is not why I chose to teach.  It's kind of ironic that teachers make such a small amount of money by comparison, many of the people they give skills to end up making 2 to 3 times the amount they do (some more).

I am currently teaching 8th and 9th grade Math to students with learning disabilities.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm a Geologist.  I work for the New York State DOT.  It's 37.5 hours a week (unless I'm in the field) and I've been here for a year and a half (before this I worked for an Environmental Consultant).


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2007)

teachski said:


> Most of you owe me, or somone like me, thanks.  If it wasn't for us, most of you wouldn't be where you are now.  I am a TEACHER.  Sure, I don't make a lot of money, but that is not why I chose to teach.



Sounds more like a preacher to me...


----------



## 56fish (Sep 1, 2007)

Sell bikes, boards & skis....cut grass to make $.


----------



## severine (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm currently a stay-at-home-mom to a 2 year old and 3 month old.  I work 24/7, 365 days a year with no pay, no time off, and definitely no sick days.  I think I got 4 hrs of sleep in the last 24 hrs.  Life was so much easier when I worked outside the home!

Before I left the working world, I was a secretary for a local Assessor's Office. 32.5 hrs/week for 8.5 years.  I'm kind of missing working outside the home though (aside from my business as a Tastefully Simple Independent Consultant, which is a party here and there) so I'll probably be picking up an evening part-time job this fall.  Nothing spectacular and certainly with very little responsibility since it won't be my "career."  Just something to get out of the house and pick up a few bucks along the way.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 1, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I don't know anyone who works 9 to 5. Maybe insurance or banking. I'm a 6.15 am to 5.30pm guy. If you can get 9 to 5 and make a nickle take it.



I actually work in insurance.  My days are more like 7AM to 5-7PM.  You don't work you don't make money.


----------



## teachski (Sep 1, 2007)

dmc said:


> Sounds more like a preacher to me...


This is precisely why I have not been posting on this board lately!


----------



## ckofer (Sep 2, 2007)

severine said:


> I'm currently a stay-at-home-mom to a 2 year old and 3 month old.  I work 24/7, 365 days a year with no pay, no time off, and definitely no sick days.  I think I got 4 hrs of sleep in the last 24 hrs.  Life was so much easier when I worked outside the home!
> 
> Before I left the working world, I was a secretary for a local Assessor's Office. 32.5 hrs/week for 8.5 years.  I'm kind of missing working outside the home though (aside from my business as a Tastefully Simple Independent Consultant, which is a party here and there) so I'll probably be picking up an evening part-time job this fall.  Nothing spectacular and certainly with very little responsibility since it won't be my "career."  Just something to get out of the house and pick up a few bucks along the way.



A 2 yr old & a 3 month old! This isn't odd by any measure, but this must be pretty demanding. It will get easier.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm a History teacher.


----------



## dmc (Sep 2, 2007)

teachski said:


> This is precisely why I have not been posting on this board lately!



I guess you do need a sense of humor to post here..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2007)

teachski said:


> Most of you owe me, or somone like me, thanks.  If it wasn't for us, most of you wouldn't be where you are now.  I am a TEACHER.  Sure, I don't make a lot of money, but that is not why I chose to teach.  It's kind of ironic that teachers make such a small amount of money by comparison, many of the people they give skills to end up making 2 to 3 times the amount they do (some more).
> 
> I am currently teaching 8th and 9th grade Math to students with learning disabilities.




It is a valid point that many teachers are under paid.  They do it for other rewarding factors.


You certainly can't argue the time off though.  I'd kill for the amount of time off that a teacher gets.  I do know plenty of teachers that make a pretty fair living by augmenting their income by working summer jobs.  You certainly won't make megabucks doing so, but by doing both you can make far above average wages.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2007)

teachski said:


> Most of you owe me, or somone like me, thanks.  If it wasn't for us, most of you wouldn't be where you are now.  I am a TEACHER.  Sure, I don't make a lot of money, but that is not why I chose to teach.  It's kind of ironic that teachers make such a small amount of money by comparison, many of the people they give skills to end up making 2 to 3 times the amount they do (some more).
> 
> I am currently teaching 8th and 9th grade Math to students with learning disabilities.



But teachers only have to work 180 days a year...:smash:


----------



## marcski (Sep 2, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> It is a valid point that many teachers are under paid.  They do it for other rewarding factors.
> 
> 
> You certainly can't argue the time off though.  I'd kill for the amount of time off that a teacher gets.  I do know plenty of teachers that make a pretty fair living by augmenting their income by working summer jobs.  You certainly won't make megabucks doing so, but by doing both you can make far above average wages.



Yes, and they have great benefits....and if working for a long time a tenured teacher in a nice upscale town can make a pretty nice salary...not to mention the pension.  But granted, they ain't pulling in any investment banking income....


----------



## teachski (Sep 2, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> But teachers only have to work 180 days a year...:smash:


I work MORE than 180 days a year thank you!

also, 

Contrary to popular belief:
1. Teachers only get paid for the days that they work, many do not get checks over the summer but some
    communities allow them to spread the pay they make out so they get a check through the summer (my 
    school does not allow this).
2. Teaching is not a fluff job, if you think so you try it.
3. Most teachers put in at least 4 more hours a day without pay (correcting and planning.)
4. There is NO such thing as tenure anymore.
5. Teachers have to take professional development courses annually (College courses and/or workshops   
     they pay for.)
6. Teachers have to renew their certification (and pay a fee and prove the courses they took to do so) every
     4 to 5 years.
7. Benefits have been severely cut over the past few years.  I pay 70/30 for BCBS HMO Blue.
    have no dental and no other benefits.  My retirement comes soley from my pay in weekly installments.
8. Having the summer "off" is no great deal, particularly if you do not like summer.  Most teachers have to
    get a summer job to make ends meet.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2007)

Those who can do...
Those who can't teach...

I have many friends who teach and they don't come across like you...  
I hope your attitude doesn't trickle down into our "future".


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> Those who can do...
> Those who can't teach...
> 
> I have many friends who teach and they don't come across like you...
> I hope your attitude doesn't trickle down into our "future".



times two..


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 3, 2007)

teachski said:


> I work MORE than 180 days a year thank you!
> 
> also,
> 
> ...




But you like your job, right?  Because if you don't like it...you can always move to NY,  NYS teachers get really good benefits.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> Those who can do...
> Those who can't teach...



That's a real jerky thing to say. Do your friends know you have that opinion of them?



dmc said:


> I have many friends who teach and they don't come across like you...
> I hope your attitude doesn't trickle down into our "future".



I don't know why you guys are picking on Teachski. His first post came off a little preachy, but everything he's said is true. Teaching is hard and the pay sucks. Lots of teachers have to pay for supplies out of their own pockets because of budget cuts. If someone is teaching it's because they like to do it despite all the other crap. Thank him for his service and move along.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a real jerky thing to say. Do your friends know you have that opinion of them?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you guys are picking on Teachski. His first post came off a little preachy, but everything he's said is true. Teaching is hard and the pay sucks. Lots of teachers have to pay for supplies out of their own pockets because of budget cuts. If someone is teaching it's because they like to do it despite all the other crap. Thank him for his service and move along.



My first attempt at humor was taken wrong by her...  the second one - i forgot to include the smiley face..  So whatever...  i make the same joke to friends that teach...  they laugh..  It's the whole sense of humor thing...   I guess thats not part of her class ciriculum...   i actually do some teaching for my company..  I enjoy it...

I keep in touch with a couple my childhood teachers that stuck out in my mind..  They love hearing from me..  i thank them for the things they instilled in me...

I know tons of teachers...  My sister is a teacher in Jersey..  She took a huge pay cut to do it because she felt that's what she wanted to do with her life...  And I support her!  She's stressed - but she's happy..  She holds a lot of responsibility...  Whatever...  She chose the path and accepts it..  She got her (supposedly nonexistant) tenure... 

I have few friends that teach in NYC..  Manahattan,Queens and Brooklyn..   
We talk about it all the time..  They have concerns..  One of my friends is constanly buying stuff for her classroom..  Another has it alot easier..  One works in NJ and it's different from what i hear about NYC...  One worked in NYC and moved to NJ and found a great teaching job..  Another taught learning disabled kids near Philly for a while and now works in north jersey...

It's all different...  But it's all tough...  I know that - we all know that..   But the last thing I want to here is her whine about it...   Because - as tough as she thinks she may have it..  Someone else has it far worse..   And if I here someone complain like that... It scares me...  If your so upset about a job... You gotta find another one..
And teachers can find jobs in other areas...  Maybe not SO easy but it can be done..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 3, 2007)

Anybody do something like drown kittens for a living so we can move on?

What I liked about this thread was how so many people with such different jobs are all interested in the same thing: skiing.  

But, discussing or analyzing jobs and careers among strangers over the internet just doesn't seem to work out (partly because humor sometimes doesn't come across in black and white over a computer screen...and smilies only do so much).


----------



## teachski (Sep 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> ...   But the last thing I want to here is her whine about it...   Because - as tough as she thinks she may have it..  Someone else has it far worse..   And if I here someone complain like that... It scares me...  If your so upset about a job... You gotta find another one..
> And teachers can find jobs in other areas...  Maybe not SO easy but it can be done..



I NEVER once complained about my job, that's the funny thing here.   I said that I truly liked my job.  I said that I was not doing it for the pay.  

I made the statements I did to let people know that teaching is not the easy, do nothing and get everything job that some think.  I did not even mention everything I could have there.  I too buy supplies for my classroom.  I also buy notebooks for my students because they come to school without any.  I have bought clothing for some of the kids.  One little girl a couple years ago was walking to and from school in the middle of the coldest time in winter with only a light fleece warm up.  I asked her where her coat was and she told me that her father said that he wasn't going to buy her one, he bought her one the year before and it was not his fault she grew and it didn't fit her anymore.  I took her and bought one for her. I am not complaining here, please understand that.  I just wanted people to know that teaching is not the free ride some seem to think it is.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2007)

teachski said:


> I too buy supplies for my classroom.  I also buy notebooks for my students because they come to school without any.  I have bought clothing for some of the kids.  One little girl a couple years ago was walking to and from school in the middle of the coldest time in winter with only a light fleece warm up.  I asked her where her coat was and she told me that her father said that he wasn't going to buy her one, he bought her one the year before and it was not his fault she grew and it didn't fit her anymore.  I took her and bought one for her.



For this - I commend you.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yea if you want some good pay as a teacher teachski come move to NY.  both my parents were public school teachers and retired spring of 07'.  My mom was at the top of her pay scale and was making just short of 90k with excellent benefits, so its not that rough, but when she started off she really struggled to get by.  My dad made less but he wasn't in as well off of a area.  Both of them put in a ton of hours after school closed, so it is a stressful jib, but those vacations are very nice.  I would have gladly gone into teaching if it wasn't for that whole teaching part, and snotty kids.  I am always amazed at what some of the kids I went to school with and adults who weren't teachers thought were the truths of teaching but they were far from the truth.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> My first attempt at humor was taken wrong by her...



I guess we all need to assume folks are being funny in their posts. Myself included. :beer:

Hats off to the teachers.


----------



## mishka (Sep 3, 2007)

Self-employed industrial insulation for about 14 years on my own.  
when I have projects usually 40 hours a week. Sometimes  I have not too many projects which make very flexible schedule midweek


----------



## Paul (Sep 3, 2007)

I drown kittens for a living.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 3, 2007)

How much do they pay for that sort of thing?


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> I drown kittens for a living.


Is that strictly kittens or do you branch out into cats from time to time?  What's the growth potential of a job like that?

.....


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 3, 2007)

I killed some baby squirrels today.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> I killed some baby squirrels today.



Did you fry them up with some onions and peppers?
Them's good eatin'.


----------



## Paul (Sep 4, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> How much do they pay for that sort of thing?





severine said:


> Is that strictly kittens or do you branch out into cats from time to time?  What's the growth potential of a job like that?
> 
> .....



Nope, not gonna take this thread off-topic again, sorry!:razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2008)

Bump

For the new Azers or those who have changed occupations


me?  still the same deal, slingin' meat


----------



## Puck it (Jun 2, 2008)

Still doing the physics thing.  Wish I had a job that involved skiing though.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2008)

Retired college president and former dean and professor  and now full time fun seeker


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm too young to say retired and too able bodied to say unemployable. I had a law practice for 10 years and a bar/restaurant that I sold out 7 years ago. So, now I'm self-employed according to the IRS, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Bump
> 
> For the new Azers or those who have changed occupations
> 
> ...



I still work for my Dads company selling tombstones..I'm mostly in the office but I also help out with deliveries when an extra set of hands are needed for big jobs that we can't crane.  The longer I've been at this job..the more I enjoy it as I learn all the different aspects of the business.  We're on pace for our best year ever which should means a mad steezy year end bonus to help pay for the 08-09 ski season.  I'm very lucky that my work is only 2 miles from my apartment.  The main thing for me is to put myself into my customers shoes and help them design a beautiful tribute to a loved one.  I recently added a bunch of nice testimonials to our website which helps us attract more funeral directors to sell for us.  I eventually want to start my own business..possibily some sort of e-commerce site..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I still work for my Dads company selling tombstones..I'm mostly in the office but I also help out with deliveries when an extra set of hands are needed for big jobs that we can't crane.  The longer I've been at this job..the more I enjoy it as I learn all the different aspects of the business.  We're on pace for our best year ever which should means a mad steezy year end bonus to help pay for the 08-09 ski season.  I'm very lucky that my work is only 2 miles from my apartment.  The main thing for me is to put myself into my customers shoes and help them design a beautiful tribute to a loved one.  I recently added a bunch of nice testimonials to our website which helps us attract more funeral directors to sell for us.  I eventually want to start my own business..possibily some sort of e-commerce site..



steezymonuments.com?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> steezymonuments.com?



If you want to see our website..PM me and I'll send you a link..we've been doing alot of community projects recently including a 20 foot high statue commemerating a Civil War hero.  We got on NBC news for that one..mad steezy yo..and right now we're working on a 22 crypt Mauseleum..


----------



## hardline (Jun 2, 2008)

i am a partner at a design firm in NYC. most of the time we design resturants, nightclubs/bar, and hotels and resorts. i am the senior systems integration engineer. that basically means i make things sound good, lighted correctly, video plays right and the system will make the client money. we also do a lot of product design for which i do most of the 3D modeling. i also work as a A/V consultant for companies that are not in the metro area and are not direct competitors with us. i really like my job, unfortunatly there is very little seperation between my personal life and work. 50% of my work is actual work the 50% is just playing with expensive toys.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2008)

hardline said:


> i am a partner at a design firm in NYC. most of the time we design resturants, nightclubs/bar, and hotels and resorts. i am the senior systems integration engineer. that basically means i make things sound good, lighted correctly, video plays right and the system will make the client money. we also do a lot of product design for which i do most of the 3D modeling. i also work as a A/V consultant for companies that are not in the metro area and are not direct competitors with us. i really like my job, unfortunatly there is very little seperation between my personal life and work. 50% of my work is actual work the 50% is just playing with expensive toys.



what restaurants in the city has your firm designed?  what was your degree at UVM to get into such a field? sounds like fun


----------



## hardline (Jun 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> what restaurants in the city has your firm designed?  what was your degree at UVM to get into such a field? sounds like fun


 some of the clubs/resturants in the last 2 years are:

the manor
PM
Home
Hudson Terrace 
Kelly and ping
Society Coffee house
a bunch of private residences
currently
webster hall
Vintage/Sidebar corner of 15th and irving
HK Resturant
HK Lounge
Society Bar and lounge
There are two new hotels we aren't allowed to talk about just yet.

Freelance:
a new performing arts space in north salt lake
and a resturant/bar downtown in atlanta

if you had asked me when i was at the U i could never have imagined i would we be where i am. the art education did do any thing for me. i also went to dervy for tcom and to stevens tech for electronic engineering and took a bunch physics. one day i would like to get my masters in phyisics (the only math that ever made sense to me). did a bunch of touring as a DJ, systems tech, and lighting tech.

i think the biggest factor was the fact that i was ADD/Hyperactive before they started giving the kids all these drugs. my parents just told me to go outside and play. i have always just done what makes me happy(for the most part).


----------



## krisskis (Jun 2, 2008)

Im sure most of you know what i do from my other posts. I am a pediatric nurse in a large county hospital in nassau county  <figure that one out, long islanders> I work mostly in the general pediatric ward but go to the ER and peds ICU when needed. I work 3 night shifts a week, 7pm to 7:40am. Occasionally do OT but most of the time i think better of it  Been here going on 20 yrs...i was a youngin' when i started...and i will probably never leave. I love bedside nursing and never wanted to do any type of administration work. My nurse manager recently retired and they asked if i wanted the position....hell no...i saw what this place did to her.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a Software Engineer for a Naval Submarine research lab in Newport,RI. It's interesting work. I'm a civilian, and I work in the Tomahawk Missiles division. I work 40 hrs a week and work at home one day, hopefully going to two soon. 

Oh, and I also kill kittens on the side!

Did you know if you die in your house, your cat will eat you!:-?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2008)

I pump Sewage.  No Sh!t!  I really do!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I used to work in a waste treatment plant .. part of the interview was to go into the intake screening room and look into the hopper without uke:


Pfffft, that ain't nuthin!

The nick knack screen, not that's special!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> yeah ..ever find body parts or fetuses? Rats going through the system from a pumping station would lose their hair swell up and look pink and first glance would look like fetus..



Oh would you two cool it for a minute, it's still breakfast time afterall


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oh would you two cool it for a minute, it's still breakfast time afterall



 ThanX doc 

 I think i'm bout to HURL    after readin the morning "can u top this for being gross thread "


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Software! I spend my days coding, though I started out as a structural engineer and do have several bridges out there to my credit.

Thus the need to get out into nature whenever possible...


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> People on a plant tour would ask what the long white things were floating in the settling basins .. we would tell them they were dead "harbor trout"..


I have some video footage from our Sewer tv camera that is really interesting.  Maybe I should post it for MA?

Pssst, I lead a very interesting life


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Come on now .. this from a person who works in peoples mouths all day .. we are just talking shop.. now go eat breakfast..:grin:



Trust me, I'll stick to stuff at the end that I work on!  I'm still just staring at the maple nut cliff bar that's on my desk and am having a really tough time opening it because of this thread


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trust me, I'll stick to stuff at the end that I work on!  I'm still just staring at the maple nut cliff bar that's on my desk and am having a really tough time opening it because of this thread


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2008)

DANGER WILL ROBINSON  !!  Technology run AMOK 

Wow i now KNOW  MORE THAN I CARE TO bout "stuff that floats in the tank or lands on the screen " 

 thank god breakfast is now over


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> ThanX doc
> 
> I think i'm bout to HURL    after readin the morning "can u top this for being gross thread "




Haha....i love nothing more than coming home from work and starting a nice, descriptive convo about something really disgusting that happened at work at the dinner table and watching the faces of my kids and husband go green. Reminds of that time i had a head trauma come in and we were scooping  brain matter off the bed.....

Im so bad...i know


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Haha....i love nothing more than coming home from work and starting a nice, descriptive convo about something really disgusting that happened at work at the dinner table and watching the faces of my kids and husband go green. Reminds of that time i had a head trauma come in and we were scooping  brain matter off the bed.....
> 
> Im so bad...i know



Well atleast in my household with both of us in the tooth biz, the "guess what gross thing I saw at work today" conversation just doesn't give either of us the heebie jeebies   About as bad as it gets is my wife will say something to me like "you'll never guess what this 13 year old boy had stuck in his braces and how long it had been there" uke:  or I'll get my wife every now and then with, "you should of seen how much puss squirted out of there when I incised the abcess!" uke: uke: uke:

Okay, everyone back to breakfast/AM coffe break snacktime now


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> No fancy cameras in my day .. you had to eyeball it up close and personal ...:wink:



I think this thread is the exact reason why AZ needs a "scratch and sniff" feature! :lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Well atleast in my household with both of us in the tooth biz, the "guess what gross thing I saw at work today" conversation just doesn't give either of us the heebie jeebies   About as bad as it gets is my wife will say something to me like "you'll never guess what this 13 year old boy had stuck in his braces and how long it had been there" uke:  or I'll get my wife every now and then with, "you should of seen how much puss squirted out of there when I incised the abcess!" uke: uke: uke:
> 
> Okay, everyone back to breakfast/AM coffe break snacktime now


uke:  It can definitely be gross being a mom, but NOTHING like that.  uke:  I think I now know of some professions I will NEVER consider for my future.....


----------



## krisskis (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Well atleast in my household with both of us in the tooth biz, the "guess what gross thing I saw at work today" conversation just doesn't give either of us the heebie jeebies   About as bad as it gets is my wife will say something to me like "you'll never guess what this 13 year old boy had stuck in his braces and how long it had been there" uke:  or I'll get my wife every now and then with, "you should of seen how much puss squirted out of there when I incised the abcess!" uke: uke: uke:
> 
> Okay, everyone back to breakfast/AM coffe break snacktime now



haha...i LOVE abcesses...im always the ONLY one who will assist a doc when it come time for an I&D....i have seen some pretty nasty oral absceses in my day...when they have to come into the hospital for IV antibiotics and their faces look like Mike Tyson took a couple jabs at them...those are the best ;-)

I am so weird.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

krisskis said:


> haha...i LOVE abcesses...im always the ONLY one who will assist a doc when it come time for an I&D....i have seen some pretty nasty oral absceses in my day...when they have to come into the hospital for IV antibiotics and their faces look like Mike Tyson took a couple jabs at them...those are the best ;-)
> 
> I am so weird.



I'm weird then too


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I think this thread is the exact reason why AZ needs a "scratch and sniff" feature! :lol:


Smells like money to me!:wink:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm weird then too



I would say your 'normal'.......for a dentist.  Got at least be a little bit of a sadist to be in that profession.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm weird then too



 OK OK  I  FRIGGIN GIVE UP 


YOU ARE FRIGGIN WIERD --FELL BETTER 

I"LL SAY IT AGAIN IN CASEYOU MISSED IT  -- UR FRIGGIN WIERD 

NOW I FEEL BETTER - an as a bonus i DON'T have to EAT again til lunch  Phew 


GEEZ PUS, ZITS Bloated friggin Labs ,


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> OK OK  I  FRIGGIN GIVE UP
> 
> 
> YOU ARE FRIGGIN WIERD --FELL BETTER
> ...



I feel so much better now!   And that cliff bar was real tasty too, even if they do look like something that gets caught in some of those screens mentioned earlier


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> :lol:
> Hey was difficult getting him out without pulling him apart you know ...



Fork tender I'm guessing!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay back on topic :smash:

It's quite apparent that some folks around here moonlight as professional thread hijackers :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay back on topic :smash:
> 
> It's quite apparent that some folks around here moonlight as professional thread hijackers :lol:



  THANK YOU VURRRRY MUCH  deadhead


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> THANK YOU VURRRRY MUCH  deadhead



I'll second that remark


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2008)

I collect the kittens that Paul drowns and sell them to restaurants (you can guess what kind).


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I collect the kittens that Paul drowns and sell them to restaurants (you can guess what kind).










Tell the lady what she's won, Brian!!!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am now a Senior Enterprise Solution Architect...


----------



## noski (Jun 3, 2008)

For the last 10.5 years I have been the executive director of the MRV Chamber of Commerce. Prior to that a bank branch manager, so now I am a recovering banker.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm an Engineering Technician for the Department of Transportation in NH, two years now. We do things from repaving/paving roads(betterment projects) to repairing/replacing drainage systems on the state owned roads, that's just a few of the many things we do. I actually support the Engineers by taking measurments/info for each project and drawing up the plans and details in CAD. 

Before I started working for the state, I was an Engineering Technician/Sheet Metal Programmer for private companies in both NH and Maine, then they started outsourcing way too much and sending our work overseas to China and to Mexico, so came the "downsizing" 

I tell you working for the state is so different from working in the private sector. Some good points, some bad points. The state has some great benefits with a lot of time off, but doesn't pay as well as in the private sector. I don't mind it too much, just wish it payed better and my position wasn't so far of a commute. I have almost an hour commute each way, every day.


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Some good points, some bad points.




But it all works out - I'm just a little freaked out...
Find a city - find yourself a city to live in...


sorry.... couldnt resist... love the T-HEads...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> But it all works out - I'm just a little freaked out...
> Find a city - find yourself a city to live in...
> 
> 
> sorry.... couldnt resist... love the T-HEads...




You may ask yourself how did I get here..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You may ask yourself how did I get here..



Q'est-ce que c'est?
fa fa fa fa fa

My favorite Heads song.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Q'est-ce que c'est?
> fa fa fa fa fa
> 
> My favorite Heads song.



Psycho Killer is a great song but my personal favorite is Slippery People.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2008)

If I had to pick one, it would be Naive Melody.  Generally not much of a 'love song' type of guy, but I think it's the best one I've ever heard

As for more upbeat Talking Heads, I'm a big fan of Cross Eyed and Painless


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd probably have to jump to "Little Creatures" for a next favorite. The more poppy Heads.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't recall listening to the heads and not listening to a whole side or both sides of the album, blowing off class in college, beers, bongs and darts. Before lunch..........


----------



## mondeo (Jun 3, 2008)

Back on topic...

Engineer in aero industry, have been for a couple years.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> But it all works out - I'm just a little freaked out...
> Find a city - find yourself a city to live in...
> 
> 
> sorry.... couldnt resist... love the T-HEads...



???? What's this mean????


----------



## ckofer (Jun 4, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> ???? What's this mean????


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> I am now a Senior Enterprise Solution Architect...



What?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2008)

After years of struggling (to stay awake) I have worked my way up to the position of minor level bureaucrat. A noble endeavor filled with the satisfaction of knowing that I made the mortgage payments, paid for tuition, food, second hand ski equipment, cars weddings and in late live a few ski trips. If I had to live on job satisfaction I would have starved to death in the first year. However I am fast approaching the pinnacle of my career…Retirement. 472 days to go and then live can begin. I will ski whenever I want (pending spousal approval). I have every intention of placing strategic phone/picture calls to various people from the top of every mountain with cell service, just to let them know I’m thinking of them.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 4, 2008)

ckofer said:


>




OMG! I heard some Talking Heads, but either missed this or something, cause I never really listened to the words to this song. I love it! And I do love the Talking Heads......man that's some skinny dudes! 
Great song and great vid!


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2008)

Sparky said:


> What?



I design and implement data security solutions for big companies.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 4, 2008)

Since there seems to be a talking head's hijack, I'd like to contribute a youtube or two.


----------



## hardline (Jun 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> I design and implement data security solutions for big companies.



just systems design or do you actualy right the software?


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> just systems design or do you actualy right the software?



I've been known to code...  

But it's mainly solution architecture stuff.


----------



## Edd (Jun 5, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Psycho Killer is a great song but my personal favorite is Slippery People.



100% agree.  Somehow, I never watched Stop Making Sense until like a month ago.  

On topic, I work in biotech, making drugs.  Over half of the days of the year off...wonderful ski schedule.  I hope this industry keeps doing well in the U.S. or I guarantee I'll be skiing less.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah, the day to day...................


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

bump


----------

